

Show HN: Pronto: Twitter for on-demand workers - prontodeveloper
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pronto-app/id918535915?mt=8

======
prontodeveloper
Simply launch app, broadcast your work status to people in your phonebook
network (and people near by). Get notified when someone wants to hire you and
close the deal quickly.

------
ysriram
Sounds cool. What are the verticals that you are targeting?

~~~
prontodeveloper
Thanks. Currently, looking at use cases where trust is a key issue (eg tutor
for kids, home cleaning, babysitter). 'Uber for X' doesnt work when suppliers
are not commoditized. In such cases, you need a Twitter model, where leadgen
happens via referral and workers get hired based on connections

